# what is the Italian name for the Irish language?



## Tegs

Ciao! 

I'm a bit confused as to what Italians call the Irish language in Italian. When I say 'parlo irlandese' people often don't understand, and they seem to think I'm saying "I speak English with an Irish accent". From my experience, people understand 'parlo gaelico' better. 

In the WR dictionary, irlandese is down as the translation of Irish (language) and gaelico is down as the translation of Gaelic (language). So, I would like to know, once and for all, which I'm supposed to use to be instantly understood  

Thanks!


----------



## Lorena1970

Parlo irlandese. 
Mai sentito nessuno dire "parlo gaelico".


----------



## gandolfo

Hi tegs
How about:
"gaelico irlandese"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

An educated audience would understand what you mean by "parlo irlandese", however I guess the man in the street would be more likely to assume you speak English with an Irish accent (and call you English )


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Parlo irlandese.
> Mai sentito nessuno dire "parlo gaelico".


Sì, perché qui non sanno che cosa sia la lingua gaelica! Idem per lo scozese e il gallese (molti pensano che si tratti di dialetti inglesi  :quando spiego che sono stata 4 anni nel Galles ma che conosco pochissimo gallese mi guardano per dire....ma questa è cretina allora!).


----------



## Lorena1970

Io credo che anche l'uomo della strada sappia che l'irlandese è diverso dall'inglese, a meno che non sia un uomo della strada particolarmente ignorante...E' anche una delle lingue ufficiali dell'EU, con la dicitura "lingua irlandese". Va beh essere ignoranti, ma se uno non capisce "lingua irlandese" mi chiedo cosa capisca nel sentire "ligua gaelica"...


----------



## Tegs

Haha, povera LC! The Welsh are so fed up of this state of affairs that there is a company called Cowbois which sells jumpers in every major language saying "Non sono inglese, sono gallese" "Parlo gallese" etc  

Hm, sembra che non ci sia una risposta allora. Il problema è che quasi nessuno capisce "irlandese", e quelli con cui ho avuto queste esperienze non sono mica ignoranti neanche. Comunque, è interessante sapere che Lorena non ha mai sentito 'gaelico' - voul dire che quello non è più comune, almeno - grazie  

You wouldn't believe the amount of (otherwise) intelligent Italians who have said to me that they're sure they'd understand "irlandese" since they speak very good English...


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> You wouldn't believe the amount of (otherwise) intelligent Italians who have said to me that they're sure they'd understand "irlandese" since they speak very good English...


That's exactly what I meant... And you'd be surprised at how many of them say they've been to _Inghilterra_ (and you find out they're talking about Edinburgh!).

It's a running battle: I'm doing my best, I promise.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> You wouldn't believe the amount of (otherwise) intelligent Italians who have said to me that they're sure they'd understand "irlandese" since they speak very good English...



Those are exactly the people I was thinking of


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> That's exactly what I meant... And you'd be surprised at how many of them say they've been to _Inghilterra_ (and you find out they're talking about Edinburgh!).
> 
> It's a running battle: I'm doing my best, I promise.



Argh, tell me about it  Ireland and Irish seem to be a bit more easily distinguishable from England and English, but a lot of people (not just Italians) seem very vague on Scotland, and Wales is totally off the radar. I was thinking maybe I was just referring to the language using the wrong term in Italian, but at least now this thread has confirmed that that's not the problem  

Thanks for clarifying the issue guys and gals  (And spread the word that we have a language please, hehe! )


----------



## Lorena1970

I have few Irish friends and I have never heard them say "parlo gaelico" (they also speak Italian). To me it sounds very strange that people don't know that Irish is a different language from English . I was educated to that since I attended the Liceo, so I take for granted that any student which studies English at school is taught that Irish is a different language. I mean: if you have studied English at school or at a private language school, one of the first information which are given is that different languages exists in UK, and that Ireland is not part of UK, hance it has its own language. I am surprised that so many educated people, according to what you say, seem not to understand .


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> (And spread the word that we have a language please, hehe! )


Have (always) done and will (always) do!


----------



## Tegs

Lorena1970 said:


> if you have studied English at school or at a private language school, one of the first information which are given is that different languages exists in UK, and that Ireland is not part of UK, hance it has its own language. I am surprised that so many educated people, according to what you say, seem not to understand .



Yes, it's quite disappointing really, although you get used to it  If it makes you feel any better about Italians, there are a lot of people a lot closer to home that also don't realise this. English people don't know much about Welsh or Irish either, and a lot of them are surprised when they come to Wales and discover that a completely different language is spoken in some areas  But they've nearly all heard of the languages, at any rate 

To get back on topic, before I have to self-mod , the English term "Gaelic" also exists (the equivalent to gaelico) but it's very rarely used, and I wouldn't be surprised if the man on the street in England didn't understand that word


----------



## CPA

I must confess with some embarrassment that on my first visit to Dublin a few years ago, I was most surprised to discover that Irish was not a dead language.


----------



## curiosone

I often find myself referring (in Italian) to "gaelico" (Gaelic) - followed by the specification "gaelico irlandese" or "gaelico scozzese" etc. because so many Italians not only don't realize that the Scottish aren't English, but they don't even know that Wales is a place (and not just a prince).  And since many send their children to study English in Ireland (not only in England), they don't always realize that any other language exists there, either.

_(And today when I mentioned it was the 4th of July, even my husband didn't remember what it meant (to me).  He said:  Is it the Bastille?  AARGH)_


----------



## Einstein

Although Irish and Scots Gaelic are closely related, I've usually heard the term Gaelic when referring to the Scots Gaelic, while Irish is usually called Irish. _Irlandese _is certainly the correct term; I think the real problem is that even when they know we're talking about the Celtic language, many Italians don't realise it's a completely different language, much farther from English than _sardo _is from Italian.

"Scozzese" is a more complicated question, because the "Scots tongue" spoken at the court of Edinburgh was related to English and Scandinavian languages and had little to do with Gaelic, which was spoken in the Highlands and Islands. Nowadays it survives as "Broad Scots" dialect.

And of course, just as there are regional variations within England, the English spoken in Ireland has its regional characteristics. But the Irish language is something else!


----------



## GavinW

CPA said:


> I must confess with some embarrassment that on my first visit to Dublin a few years ago, I was most surprised to discover that Irish was not a dead language.



I, for one, thank you for your honesty in admitting to this very shocking piece of personal information!  ;-)    Others may lack the courage so to do...


----------



## Tegs

CPA, you’re not the first and you certainly won’t be the last English person to have this reaction  As for the use of the labels Irish versus Gaelic in English, I’m with Einstein on the usage of Gaelic usually being associated with Scottish Gaelic – but it is usually qualified with “Scottish” as well. I hadn’t actually considered the problem of scozzeze, but now that you mention it, maybe that would also have to be qualified in Italian - gaelico scozzeze as Curio said, versus la (antica?) lingua scozzeze maybe. I think I will just have to continue saying ‘parlo irlandese’ and maybe print a t-shirt with the slogan “Irish = Celtic language, not English dialect” to wear abroad 

Thanks for the interesting comments.


----------



## Einstein

Tegs said:


> ... maybe print a t-shirt with the slogan “Irish = Celtic language, not English dialect” to wear abroad .


Or else print a t-shirt with some slogan in Irish. That'll intrigue the Italians into finding out that it's nothing like English...

PS Dead language??? I didn't have to visit _an Ghaeltacht_ to know that's not true, I had loads of Irish friends in London.


----------



## Tegs

Einstein said:


> Or else print a t-shirt with some slogan in Irish. That'll intrigue the Italians into finding out that it's nothing like English...



Good thinking, will do!


----------



## CPA

Einstein said:


> PS Dead language??? I didn't have to visit _an Ghaeltacht_ to know that's not true, I had loads of Irish friends in London.



Ah well, I haven't actually _lived_ in London for a good many years, but way back then the Irish were known mostly for the gift of the gab. In English.


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Sì, *perché qui non sanno che cosa sia la lingua gaelica*! Idem per lo scozese e il gallese (molti pensano che si tratti di dialetti inglesi  :quando spiego che sono stata 4 anni nel Galles ma che conosco pochissimo gallese mi guardano per dire....ma questa è cretina allora!).



Ciao LC, non so a che qui ti riferisci, se all'Italia in genere, alla Campania o a chissà quale posto, ma da queste parti si sa che in Scozia, in Galles e in Irlanda si parlano ANCHE lingue locali del tutto diverse (e incomprensibili ai non iniziati) dall'inglese. Sarebbe ora di finirla di fare il giochino che gli acculturati stanno a nord della manica.....in fin dei conti: civis romanus sum!



Tegs said:


> Haha, povera LC! The Welsh are so fed up of this state of affairs that there is a company called Cowbois which sells jumpers in every major language saying "Non sono inglese, sono gallese" "Parlo gallese" etc
> 
> Hm, sembra che non ci sia una risposta allora. Il problema è che quasi nessuno capisce "irlandese", e quelli con cui ho avuto queste esperienze non sono mica ignoranti neanche. Comunque, è interessante sapere che Lorena non ha mai sentito 'gaelico' - voul dire che quello non è più comune, almeno - grazie
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of (otherwise) intelligent Italians who have said to me that they're sure they'd understand "irlandese" since they speak very good English...



Tegs, per esempio, io ti ho sempre considerata irlandese e non del Regno Unito....lo so che sbaglio dall'altra parte, ma per me l'Isola è Repubblica d'Irlanda  (....ora LC aprirà il fuoco...devo chiamare Michael Collins che mi aiuti!). Penso che il punto sia che se ci spiegate la differenza dei termini inglesi: "Irish and Gaelic" potremmo usare con maggior consapevolezza irlandese e gaelico



Tegs said:


> Good thinking, will do!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Ciao LC, non so a che qui ti riferisci, se all'Italia in genere, alla Campania o a chissà quale posto, ma da queste parti si sa che in Scozia, in Galles e in Irlanda si parlano ANCHE lingue locali del tutto diverse (e incomprensibili ai non iniziati) dall'inglese. Sarebbe ora di finirla di fare il giochino che gli acculturati stanno a nord della manica.....in fin dei conti: civis romanus sum! *E chi ha mai sostenuto una cosa del genere*?


Ho generalizzato, hai ragione, ma ti posso assicurare che ho girato l'Italia in lungo e in largo e c'è un bel po' di gente che parla per esempio dell'Inghilterra per indicare la Gran Bretagna, che parla della cittadinanza inglese  che dice inglese per intendere scozzese, gallese oppure irlandese...ecc. ecc. per non parlare degli Americani oppure "gli inglesi" per intendere le Forze Alleate della Seconda Guerra Mondiale (e tutti i polacchi morti a Montecassino?).

Non che non ci sia molta ignoranza riguardo alle cose italiane anche da noi, che sia ben chiaro. Passo metà del mio tempo a difendervi quando sono a Londra!


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Ho generalizzato, hai ragione, ma ti posso assicurare che ho girato l'Italia in lungo e in largo e c'è un bel po' di gente che parla per esempio dell'Inghilterra per indicare la Gran Bretagna, che parla della cittadinanza inglese  che dice inglese per intendere scozzese, gallese oppure irlandese...ecc. ecc. per non parlare degli Americani oppure "gli inglesi" per intendere le Forze Alleate della Seconda Guerra Mondiale (e tutti i polacchi morti a Montecassino?).
> 
> Non che non ci sia molta ignoranza riguardo alle cose italiane anche da noi, che sia ben chiaro. Passo metà del mio tempo a difendervi quando sono a Londra!



Su questo hai ragione....c'è un sacco di gente che generalizza....io compreso!  Come detto, per me l'irlanda del nord....è Irlanda e basta, nel senso che ci devo pensare per dire che Tegs è cittadina del Regno Unito, per me è Irlandese e basta. Per me tu sei inglese, ma sei anche britannica cosa che, a pensarci, non è Tegs anche se avete lo stesso passaporto. Gli Scozzesi ti sgozzano se gli dici che sono inglesi e hanno ragione, ma sia tu che Sir Connery siete britannici e con lo stesso passaporto. Tegs e Dónal Ó Conaill sono entrambi Irlandesi ma hanno passaporti (e quindi nazionalità) diversi.....tutto questo per quanto mi è dato sapere e molto probabilmente ci sono errori (che se mi correggi mi fai un grande favore).....in fin dei conti siete voi che, con la vostra mania di sboronaggine, avete fatto su un tale casino anzichè starvene sulla vostra splendida isola che adesso tutto il mondo non ci capisce più nulla.....e fate pure i sostenuti...."ah! io non sono inglese, sono gallese!!" robe da matti, siete proprio INGLESIIII!!!! 

Tutto questo, ovviamente, con simpatia e amore per la vostra patria!

anche se come ci si diverte a Dublino......


----------



## Tegs

giginho said:


> Penso che il punto sia che se ci spiegate la differenza dei termini inglesi: "Irish and Gaelic" potremmo usare con maggior consapevolezza irlandese e gaelico



To bring this back to linguistic issues D), Gaelic and Irish mean the same thing, but they come from different roots. Irish is the English word for the language, whereas Gaelic is a word borrowed from Irish and anglicized. The Irish word for the language is Gaeilge, so saying Gaelic is a bit like saying “I speak fransay” rather than saying “I speak French”  The language spoken in Scotland is called Gàidhlig in that language. Since both languages can’t be called Gaelic, that’s why we qualify that one with _Scottish _Gaelic.

While I don’t want to generalize and say nobody understands what “irlandese” refers to, my personal experience is blank stares (and then I have to explain “è una lingua celtica, lo parlano in Irlanda, non è inglese!” etc ) It’s clear from this thread though that it isn’t a problem of vocab on my part, but a lack of awareness of the language outside Ireland. Not to mention the general lack of awareness of the different nationalities and languages in the UK as LC was saying (and that’s a problem inside the UK too) 

Gigi, sono irlandese come Dónal Ó Conaill – ho un passaporte irlandese (si può scegliere di averne uno britannico o irlandese nel nord). E può essere pericoloso generalizzare e dire che i gallesi sono britannici…molti s’incazzano se dici così


----------



## giginho

Tegs said:


> Gigi, sono irlandese come Dónal Ó Conaill – ho un passaporte irlandese (si può scegliere di averne uno britannico o irlandese nel nord). E può essere pericoloso generalizzare e dire che i gallesi sono britannici…molti s’incazzano se dici così



Io penso che, per evitare l'ignoranza generale circa l'irlandese, la cosa migliore sia di dire che parli "Gaelico" dando così la sensazione che sia una lingua diversa (come in effetti è) rispetto all'inglese.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, Tegs - very interesting discussion - I haven't contributed up to now, but you've only heard from one other AE speaker (Curiosone).  I'd just like to add that in my professional experience (I have a Ph.D. in Linguistics and spent most of my life in the bilingual/ESL field) "Gaelic" is used much more frequently here in the U.S. in linguistic contexts, when referring to the language. Also, my sister-in-law is very much connected to her Irish family and maybe through her influence our family also refers to the language as "Gaelic."


----------



## london calling

This is for you,Giginho (an "apologia", if you will)!

Whilst driving to work this morning (6 of us, in my minvan) my colleagues and I (all 5 of whom are engineers) got onto the subject of the new _aree metropolitane_ they're going to set up here. From that we went on to talk about the "regioni a statuto speciale" and a colleague commented that everything is written both in Italian and in German in Bolzano. Another colleague said: "Yes, it's the same in Ireland, but sometimes the signs are only in _lingua irlandese_, which is totally incomprehensible because it's nothing like English". So another colleague asked me: _Jo, che lingua parlano? Celtico o qualcosa del genere?_ My colleague replied before I did and told her that in Ireland they speak _gaelico, una lingua di ceppo celtico_.  And then I explained about the Scottish and Welsh languages...

We'll get there, Tegs! That's another four people who now know what language you speak in Ireland!


----------



## Tegs

_Lingua irlandese _is something Lorena mentioned earlier too - maybe adding a "lingua" to it in Italian makes it more obvious it isn't a dialect. _"Che lingua parlano? - celtico" _is another misconception, since there are 6 Celtic languages, none of which are called "Celtic" in English  Ah well, glad you enlightened some engineers for us, the missionary work is going well on your side 

PS. I forgot to say Joanne, thanks for giving us more AE input. I hadn't considered that maybe one or other of the English words would be more popular in other English-speaking countries


----------



## curiosone

In effetti, dal momento che (almeno in AE) il termine "gaelico" si riferisce o alla lingua irlandese o al gaelico scozzese, mi viene in mente che direi "lingua gallese" (Welsh language) per specificare la lingua non anglo-sassone parlata in Galles - e non solo "gallese."

_Is fearr Gaeilge bhriste, n_á _B__éarla cliste (Broken Irish is better than clever English)._


----------



## Tegs

Grazie Curios - quindi mi sa che fuori dal Regno Unito, in italiano o in inglese, meglio mettere sempre "lingua" prima di irlandese/gallese/scozzeze/gaelico etc  

PS. Bella la tua frase! Vi lascio con una un po' meno seria ...._Níl aon tóin tinn mar do thóin tinn féin _(there's no sore ass like your own sore ass)


----------



## framo

Io mi sento molto in imbarazzo ad ammetterlo, ma davvero fino ad oggi pensavo che con il termine "Irish language" si intendesse una sorta di dialetto inglese parlato in Irlanda. Mi scuso per la mia ignoranza. Mi sento in dovere di dirlo dal momento che credo molte persone in Italia siano nella mia stessa situazione, e quindi penso di star dando un contributo utile al topic. Fino ad oggi, se uno mi avesse detto: "parlo irlandese" avrei pensato che egli parlasse una sorta di dialetto inglese tipico dell'Irlanda. Ho appena fatto una ricerca su Google e ho scoperto che l'irlandese in realtà è una lingua a tutti gli effetti (totalmente diversa dall'inglese ). Mi scuso nuovamente per la mia ignoranza e ringrazio questo forum per avermi insegnato una cosa in più.


----------



## Tegs

Ciao Framo! Non sei da solo/a!  Mi è sucesso parecchie volte che quando dico 'irlandese' la gente pensa ad un dialetto dell'inglese. Comunque, sono contenta che questo thread ti ha insegnato qualcosa di interessante sulla mia lingua


----------



## Einstein

Si può dire: se l'irlandese è un dialetto inglese, allora il tedesco parlato nel Südtirol è un dialetto italiano.


----------



## Tegs

Einstein said:


> Si può dire: se l'irlandese è un dialetto inglese, allora il tedesco parlato nel Südtirol è un dialetto italiano.



Hahaha! Ok, it seems _this _is what I need to get printed on a t-shirt. Grazie Einstein


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> This is for you,Giginho (an "apologia", if you will)!
> 
> Whilst driving to work this morning (6 of us, in my minvan) my colleagues and I (all 5 of whom are engineers) got onto the subject of the new _aree metropolitane_ they're going to set up here. From that we went on to talk about the "regioni a statuto speciale" and a colleague commented that everything is written both in Italian and in German in Bolzano. Another colleague said: "Yes, it's the same in Ireland, but sometimes the signs are only in _lingua irlandese_, which is totally incomprehensible because it's nothing like English". So another colleague asked me: _Jo, che lingua parlano? Celtico o qualcosa del genere?_ My colleague replied before I did and told her that in Ireland they speak _gaelico, una lingua di ceppo celtico_.  And then I explained about the Scottish and Welsh languages...
> 
> We'll get there, Tegs! That's another four people who now know what language you speak in Ireland!



Ok, Da parte mia, ho sempre chiamato la lingua d'Irlanda Gaelico, e qui sono nel giusto....ma MAI avrei chiamato il gallese, gaelico. Mi chiedo, dunque: devo chiamare gaelico anche il gallese o posso limitarmi a chiamarlo gallese?

P.S. Celti: in antichità, il Piemonte, e Torino come sua capitale, era terra di Celti....just to let you know!



Tegs said:


> _Lingua irlandese _is something Lorena mentioned earlier too - maybe adding a "lingua" to it in Italian makes it more obvious it isn't a dialect. _"Che lingua parlano? - celtico" _is another misconception, since there are 6 Celtic languages, none of which are called "Celtic" in English  Ah well, glad you enlightened some engineers for us, the missionary work is going well on your side
> 
> PS. I forgot to say Joanne, thanks for giving us more AE input. I hadn't considered that maybe one or other of the English words would be more popular in other English-speaking countries



Can I bypass the problem just saying: Walesh language or Scottish language or are there specific terms?


----------



## Tegs

giginho said:


> Ok, Da parte mia, ho sempre chiamato la lingua d'Irlanda Gaelico, e qui sono nel giusto....ma MAI avrei chiamato il gallese, gaelico.
> 
> Can I bypass the problem just saying: _Welsh_  language or Scottish language or are there specific terms?



Giusto - puoi chiamare l'irlandese 'gaelico' ma _non il gallese_. Il gallese non è per niente gaelico (viene da un'altro ramo della "famiglia" di lingue celtiche). Quindi va benissimo dire "Welsh" oppure "Welsh language" per il gallese, mentre si usa "Irish" o "Gaelic" per l'irlandese e "Scottish Gaelic" per lo scozzeze. Non si usa "Scottish language" in inglese per descrivere la lingua di Scozzia però


----------



## giginho

Tegs said:


> Giusto - puoi chiamare l'irlandese 'gaelico' ma _non il gallese_. Il gallese non è per niente gaelico (viene da un'altro ramo della "famiglia" di lingue celtiche). Quindi va benissimo dire "Welsh" oppure "Welsh language" per il gallese, mentre si usa "Irish" o "Gaelic" per l'irlandese e "Scottish Gaelic" per lo scozzeze. Non si usa "Scottish language" in inglese per descrivere la lingua di Scozzia però



Ok, my fairy Mod, riassumo per i posteri:

1: Irish = gaelic
2: Welsh = Welsh language = gallese
3: Scottish Gaelic = gaelico scozzese

So, if I say just _Gaelic _ I mean the Irish variety of the language.....Am I right?


----------



## Tegs

giginho said:


> 1: Irish = gaelic _(or lingua irlandese)_
> 2: Welsh = Welsh language = gallese _(or lingua gallese)_
> 3: Scottish Gaelic = gaelico scozzese
> 
> So, if I say just _Gaelic _ I mean the Irish variety of the language.....Am I right?



They're all different languages, so none of them is a variety of another  But otherwise, you're spot on


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Ok, Da parte mia, ho sempre chiamato la lingua d'Irlanda Gaelico, e qui sono nel giusto....ma MAI avrei chiamato il gallese, gaelico.


Neanch'io, perché non parlano gaelico nel Galles.  All'università dove mi sono laureata (Swanswea/Abertawe) mi avrebbero uccisa se avessi detto una cosa del genere (e in particolare un mio compagno che si è laureato in gallese, che poi era la sua prima lingua).!


----------



## Lorena1970

Conosco l'esistenza del gaelico perché la mia prof. di inglese del liceo era un'esperta di quella lingua ( e ovviamente appassionata dell'Irlanda ma in particolare delle isole Aran, quindi posso dire di aver usufruito di una certa educazione in materia). Detto ciò, anche allora (anni '70) lei parlava di _lingua irlandese_, e oggi che tale lingua è dal 2007 riconosciuta tra le lingue ufficiali dell' EU, continuo a pensare che sia corretto parlare di "lingua irlandese" o ancora più semplicemente di "irlandese" (come si dice "inglese", "tedesco", "francese", "polacco" etc.etc.), e consiglio caldamente questa scelta,  così da alimentare l'abitudine nel layman a realizzare che l'irlandese è una lingua in its own right. Trovo la dizione "parlo gaelico" (che come detto prima non ho mai sentito dai miei amici irlandesi) alquanto obsoleta e anche un po' ridicola (con rispetto parlando) se utilizzata nell'italiano parlato, così come trovo l'espressione "lingua gaelica" adatta ad un contesto specificamente linguistico e non adatta all'italiano contemporaneo parlato correntemente. My 2 cents


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Detto ciò, anche allora (anni '70) lei parlava di _lingua irlandese_, e oggi che tale lingua è dal 2007 riconosciuta tra le lingue ufficiali dell' EU, continuo a pensare che sia corretto parlare di "lingua irlandese" o ancora più semplicemente di "irlandese" (come si dice "inglese", "tedesco", "francese", "polacco" etc.etc.), e consiglio caldamente questa scelta, così da alimentare l'abitudine nel layman a realizzare che l'irlandese è una lingua in its own right.


 Sono d'accordo. E aggiungo che il giorno in cui si potrà dire "parlo irlandese/gallese" senza che qualcuno capisca che tu parli un dialetto inglese ci sarà da fare una grande festa!

Not that I speak either Irish or Welsh (I did pick up some Welsh in Swansea, but not a lot, as they speak it far less than they do in North Wales). 

My degree ceremony was entirely in Welsh: most of us were non-Welsh speakers, so we had to keep our ears open for our names so we knew when it was our respective turns!)


----------



## giginho

Lorena1970 said:


> [omissis]  Trovo la dizione "parlo gaelico" (che come detto prima non ho mai sentito dai miei amici irlandesi) alquanto obsoleta e anche un po' ridicola (con rispetto parlando) se utilizzata nell'italiano parlato, così come trovo l'espressione "lingua gaelica" adatta ad un contesto specificamente linguistico e non adatta all'italiano contemporaneo parlato correntemente. My 2 cents



Perchè ridicolo? Si parla di americano per indicare la lingua inglese parlata negli USA e, secondo me, di irlandese con riferimento alla lingua inglese parlata in Irlanda. Il Gaelico è una lingua a tutti gli effetti e non vedo perchè non debba essere chiamata con il suo nome. Sarebbe come non voler usare il Patuà per indicare la lingua parlata in alcune valli piemontesi.

My 2 bucks


----------



## Lorena1970

giginho said:


> Il Gaelico è una lingua a tutti gli effetti e non vedo perchè non debba essere chiamata con il suo nome.


Perché essendo IRLANDESE il nome UFFICIALE approvato dall'EU per l' "Irish", trovo che, in riferimento all'OP, questa dizione vada usata. Forse non mi ero spiegata bene. "gaelico" è il ceppo lingusitico, vedi qui: Il goidelico, che include l'irlandese, il gaelico scozzese, ed il mannese. Se la domanda riguarda l'Irish, allora la risposta è "irlandese".


----------



## giginho

Lorena1970 said:


> Perché essendo IRLANDESE il nome UFFICIALE approvato dall'EU per l' "irish", trovo che, in riferimento all'OP, questa dizione vada usata. Forse non mi ero spiegata bene.



Forse mi manca qualche venerdì, può essere, ma nel post #39 Tegs (nativa irlandese) dice chiaramente che Irish = gaelic quindi non vedo perchè non si possa dire: "parlo gaelico" al posto di "parlo irlandese".

Lorena, tu ti contraddici. Nel link che hai postato di Wiki si dice chiaramente che la lingua irlandese è comunemente detta gaelico.....


----------



## Tegs

Lorena, il ceppo linguistico (mi sa che questo è root, no?) è Goidelic  Se non hai mai sentito la parola 'gaelico' in italiano, quest'informazione mi è utile - voul dire che non è molto comune e non si capisce meglio che 'irlandese'. Volevo sapere se sarebbe più chiaro che stavo parlando della lingua irlandese se dicesse 'gaelico' invece di 'irlandese' e mi hai tolto quel dubbio 

In inglese comunque, 'Gaelic' va benissimo come alternativa a 'Irish'. Vuol dire la stessa cosa. If, however, I said I spoke Goidelic (goidelico), the old root of the Manx, Irish and Scottish Gaelic languages, that would be incorrect and few people would understand me  

PS. Please correct any weird subjunctives I may have used!


----------



## Lorena1970

giginho said:


> Forse mi manca qualche venerdì, può essere, ma nel post #39 Tegs (nativa irlandese) dice chiaramente che Irish = gaelic quindi non vedo perchè non si possa dire: "parlo gaelico" al posto di "parlo irlandese". Perché l'attuale nome ufficiale della lingua riconosciuto dall'EU è "irlandese".
> 
> Lorena, tu ti contraddici.Non credo proprio... Nel link che hai postato di Wiki si dice chiaramente che la lingua irlandese è comunemente detta gaelico.....Perché in passato per distinguerla dall'inglese si diceva così, non essendo essa una lingua europea riconosciuta. Ora è ufficialmente una lingua europea, col nome di "irlandese"



Il post #16 di Einstein è molto chiaro in proposito, almeno per me. Non vado oltre: credo di aver spiegato ampiamente il mio punto di vista in maniera coerente, e confremo la mia opinione. 



Tegs said:


> Lorena, il ceppo linguistico (mi sa che questo è  root, no?) è Goidelic  Se non hai mai  sentito la parola 'gaelico' in italiano, quest'informazione mi è utile -  voul dire che non è molto comune e non si capisce meglio che  'irlandese'.


Non è che non l'ho mai  sentito in assoluto, non lo sento usare da irlandesi per definire la loro lingua e lo ritengo un termine, OGGIGIORNO, da linguisti e non appropriato, in  italiano corrente contemporaneo, per tradurre "Irish" (language)


----------



## giginho

Lorena1970 said:


> Il post #16 di Einstein è molto chiaro in proposito, almeno per me. Non vado oltre: credo di aver spiegato ampiamente il mio punto di vista in maniera coerente, e confremo la mia opinione.



Il fatto che sia riconosciuta con il nome di Irlandese non implica che il termine Gaelico sia divenuto in un attimo errato solo perchè qualche burocrate ha firmato delle carte......ripeto, magari mi sbaglio, ma finchè non mi date evidenza che il termine gaelico è *sbagliato* io lo ritengo corretto (principio di falsificabilità di Popper)

P.S. contraddirsi non è un peccato mortale


----------



## Tegs

Lorena, I'm not sure whether you're referrring to Italian or English in this bit:


> Perché in passato per distinguerla dall'inglese si  diceva così, non essendo essa una lingua europea riconosciuta.



If you are referring to how the word gaelico was used historically in Italian, then you will know better than me if you are right  In English however, this is definitely not the case. Gaelic is a currently used term for the Irish language, in English - as Gigi pointed out (and as I said way back on page one ).



> Non è che non l'ho mai  sentito in assoluto, non lo sento usare da  irlandesi per definire la loro lingua e lo ritengo un termine,  OGGIGIORNO, da linguisti e non appropriato, in  italiano corrente  contemporaneo, per tradurre "Irish" (language)



I'm sure you're the best judge of whether the people you know use the word Gaelic or not. However, this is* not* a label used only by linguists *in English*. It is used frequently in Ireland by lay-people, both Gaelic (Irish) speakers and non-Gaelic (non-Irish) speakers.


----------



## Lorena1970

I think that it is good to go deep into subjects, but sometimes going too deep may mean to be confusing... So ,personally, I simply suggest to use the word "irlandese" in Italian (as already said before) as it is what I personally hear the most, what it is stated by the EU and what I was taught at school should be the right term by someone who knew the history of that language.


----------



## Tegs

Yep, I agree  Irish or Gaelic in English seem best translated by irlandese, or 'lingua irlandese' to be even clearer that it's a language, in Italian


----------



## curiosone

giginho said:


> Il fatto che sia riconosciuta con il nome di Irlandese non implica che il termine Gaelico sia divenuto in un attimo errato solo perchè qualche burocrate ha firmato delle carte......ripeto, magari mi sbaglio, ma finchè non mi date evidenza che il termine gaelico è *sbagliato* io lo ritengo corretto (principio di falsificabilità di Popper)



Sorry Tegs, but I don't agree with Lorena.  I see no problem in using the terms "lingua irlandese" or "gaelico irlandese" or "gaelico" indifferently.  I don't give a flying fickle finger of fate for arbitrary decisions made by bureaucrats in Brussels.  I'd be curious to know WHO decided it and HOW it was decided - I imagine whoever was making the list of EU languages didn't want to lose time over what is not considered a major European language. 

My goal, when speaking ANY language, is to communicate.  If the person I'm speaking to do doesn't understand that "irlandese" is not a dialect of English, I specify that "gaelico irlandese" (Gaelic) is in fact a totally different language.


----------



## Blackman

Forse non aggiungo niente di nuovo a questa discussione, ma per me la lingua che si parla in Irlanda è l'_irlandese_. Che sia gaelico, gaelico irlandese o gaelico di altra origine è un falso problema. O meglio un problema di un altro livello. E' un problema simile a quello di altre lingue: che lingua si parla in Brasile? il _brasiliano. _Che poi sia una variante del portoghese è un altro paio di maniche. Un _vero_ falso problema invece è che esistano persone che credono che l'irlandese sia inglese, come il brasiliano sia portoghese e via discorrendo.


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Forse non aggiungo niente di nuovo a questa discussione, ma per me la lingua che si parla in Irlanda è l'_irlandese_. Che sia gaelico, gaelico irlandese o gaelico di altra origine è un falso problema. O meglio un problema di un altro livello. E' un problema simile a quello di altre lingue: che lingua si parla in Brasile? il _brasiliano. _Che poi sia una variante del portoghese è un altro paio di maniche. Un _vero_ falso problema invece è che esistano persone che credono che l'irlandese sia inglese, come il brasiliano sia portoghese e via discorrendo.



Condivido.
Inoltre vorrei dire (anche in risposta al post#52) che, _credo_, che anche grazie alla diffusione e spettacolarizzazione dei vari campionati di calcio ( e allo sport più in generale) il fatto che in Irlanda si parli l'irlandese sia arrivato anche alle masse. Dubito che alle stesse masse sia arrivata l'informazione che in Irlanda si parla il gaelico. Sarà un'osservazione banale, ma (da non tifosa di calcio) è la sensazione che ho. Il che significa che "irlandese" identifica la lingua dell'Irlanda, mentre gaelico non credo che lo faccia altrettanto chiaramente ALLE ORECCHIE ITALIANE. Inoltre la gente si educa anche attraverso l'uso del linguaggio: se qualcuno non capisce che l'irlandese non è inglese ma è una lingua a sé stante, potrebbe allo stesso modo credere che il gaelico è un dialetto inglese, no? Basta un piccolo chiarimento e la notizia si diffonde! Se poi, per orgoglio nazionale o altre qualsiasi ragioni un irlandese preferisce dire agli italiani (dato che questo era il topic) che parla gaelico, faccia pure. A me suona contrario alle convenzioni ufficiali ormai stabilite sul nome di questa lingua in italiano, e continuo a pensarla/vederla così.


----------



## curiosone

In answer to post#54, I never objected (in post#52) to calling Irish "irlandese" - my objection was to insisting on calling it ONLY that - perhaps because in AE we call it Gaelic, and it makes sense to translate Gaelic as "gaelico."  As Tegs says, the words "Irish" and "Gaelic" are interchangeable.

I think the basic problem here is one of mentality.  In English we say "Rules are made to be broken"  - or as General Douglas MacArthur put it:   “Rules are mostly made to be broken and are too often for the lazy to hide behind.”

Anyway I agree to both agree and disagree.


----------



## Tegs

Both irlandese and gaelico are in the WR dictionary, and we've had native Italian speakers voting for both. So I think we can safely say both seem to coexist happily in English and in Italian  My main reason for opening this thread was to find out whether one was more immediately understood than the other, to Italians. I think the result is that neither is comprehensible to some people, so no matter which you use, some people will still be in the dark! Ah well, it seems I will have to continue explaining that it's a language, not a dialect  Anyway, thanks for the comments guys and gals!


----------



## giginho

Blackman said:


> Forse non aggiungo niente di nuovo a questa discussione, ma per me la lingua che si parla in Irlanda è l'_irlandese_. Che sia gaelico, gaelico irlandese o gaelico di altra origine è un falso problema. O meglio un problema di un altro livello. E' un problema simile a quello di altre lingue: che lingua si parla in Brasile? il _brasiliano. _Che poi sia una variante del portoghese è un altro paio di maniche. Un _vero_ falso problema invece è che esistano persone che credono che l'irlandese sia inglese, come il brasiliano sia portoghese e via discorrendo.



Secondo questo ragionamento a Chiasso si parla lo Svizzero così come a Sciaffusa, peccato che io capisca i Chiassesi (o i chiassosi??) e non capisca gli Sciuaffusi.....c'è qualcosa che non quadra nel tuo ragionamento BM!(o quanto meno sono io che non lo capisco!)



Lorena1970 said:


> Condivido.
> Inoltre vorrei dire (anche in risposta al post#52) che, _credo_, che anche grazie alla diffusione e spettacolarizzazione dei vari campionati di calcio ( e allo sport più in generale) il fatto che in Irlanda si parli l'irlandese sia arrivato anche alle masse Curiosa affermazione: su cosa si basa? Da quando il campionato di calcio Irlandese è noto nel mondo? Con tutto il rispetto per il Trap e Tegs, gli irlandesi sono degli scarsoni a calcio.....per lo meno nel football *****. Dubito che alle stesse masse sia arrivata l'informazione che in Irlanda si parla il gaelico. Sarà un'osservazione banale, ma (da non tifosa di calcio) è la sensazione che ho. Il che significa che "irlandese" identifica la lingua dell'Irlanda, mentre gaelico non credo che lo faccia altrettanto chiaramente ALLE ORECCHIE ITALIANE. Inoltre la gente si educa anche attraverso l'uso del linguaggio: se qualcuno non capisce che l'irlandese non è inglese ma è una lingua a sé stante, potrebbe allo stesso modo credere che il gaelico è un dialetto inglese, no? Basta un piccolo chiarimento e la notizia si diffonde! Se poi, per orgoglio nazionale o altre qualsiasi ragioni un irlandese preferisce dire agli italiani (dato che questo era il topic) che parla gaelico, faccia pure. A me suona contrario alle convenzioni ufficiali ormai stabilite sul nome di questa lingua in italiano, e continuo a pensarla/vederla così.



***** Discorso diverso per quanto riguarda il Calcio Gaelico (wiki) dove sono fortissimi....tò, non si chiama calcio irlandese...come mai?? L' UE sarà incazzata nera per questa mancanza di riguardo verso le sue regole!


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> Forse non aggiungo niente di nuovo a questa discussione, ma per me la lingua che si parla in Irlanda è l'_irlandese_. Che sia gaelico, gaelico irlandese o gaelico di altra origine è un falso problema. O meglio un problema di un altro livello. E' un problema simile a quello di altre lingue: che lingua si parla in Brasile? il _brasiliano. _Che poi sia una variante del portoghese è un altro paio di maniche. Un _vero_ falso problema invece è che esistano persone che credono che l'irlandese sia inglese, come il brasiliano sia portoghese e via discorrendo.


Che ci siano persone che credono che _l'irlandese_ sia un dialetto inglese è assodato e il problema è serio, secondo me. Come dice Tegs, bisognerà continunare a fare un lavoro di sensibilizzazione su questo punto: credo c'entri poco il fatto di dire _irlandese_ oppure _gaelico_ (e sono d'accordo che _gaelico_ lo senti molto poco in Italia, io stessa parlo della lingua irlandese, hai ragione quando dici che è un falso problema).

Per quanto riguarda la lingua del Brasile, in inglese dico che parlano _Portuguese_, non _Brazilian_, esattamente come dico che gli statunitensi parlano _American English_, non _American_ e che gli australiani parlano _Australian English_ e non _Australian_ (lo "Strine" però è un altro paio di maniche!)


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> (e sono d'accordo che _gaelico_ lo senti molto poco in Italia, io stessa parlo della lingua irlndese, hai ragione quando dici che è un falso problema).


Appunto


----------

